# Need advice with staying 2 weeks in Sint Maarten



## Ann-Marie (Jan 2, 2016)

I am trying to plan two weeks back to back in Sint Maarten.  I have seen Mullets Bay resort and Simpson Bay resorts available for our timeframe, April / May 2017.  There is also a Hotel unit in Philipsburg.  What area would you suggest we stay and do 2 weeks in 2 different resorts?  I would like gold crown if possible.  I have been watching the availability and there seems to be very little in the caribbean at  all any more.  Thanks


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 3, 2016)

Just got back from a week at Oyster Bay Beach resort.  Check out the review in The Marketplace.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 4, 2016)

Most of the timeshares in SXM are not Gold Crown standards.  It's a great place to go, but the resorts for the most part aren't that fancy.  I would also guess that it's probably early for 2017 high season deposits.

We own at Divi and like staying there.  It's got a nice beach, spacious units and was completely renovated within the last 5 yearsa.  It's on a peninsula of land with units spread out among many buildings, and I love the views.  It's convenient to most places on the island but you do need to drive.

Some people like Simpson Bay resorts and others in that area because it's very close to the busy restaurant and bar area.  When I'm in the Caribbean, I don't want that kind of bustle, but that's a personal preference thing.  We drive over to eat there but prefer our more quiet Divi location.

I've not stayed at Oyster Bay, so can't comment On its quality.  It seems a bit out of the way for us, but people who stay there find lots of restaurants in the area to try.  It does have great views.

While it's nice to have a good beach at your resort, SXM has so many great beaches that most people go to different ones several days in their trip.

We spent a week last year in a rental in Grand Case on the French side and that was fun.  Wonderful, gourmet dining right out our apartment door and close to Orient Beach, one of our favorites.  Unfortunately, I don't think there are timeshares there.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 5, 2016)

stmartinfan said:


> We spent a week last year in a rental in Grand Case on the French side and that was fun.  Wonderful, gourmet dining right out our apartment door and close to Orient Beach, one of our favorites.  Unfortunately, I don't think there are timeshares there.



We've also stayed in Grand Case at the Grand Case Beach Club, which is almost like a ts - all units have kitchens.  On the Dutch side we stayed at the Royal Islander Club La Plage ts and liked it.


----------



## JMSH (Jan 5, 2016)

Just so you know all the Time Share properties are on the Dutch side.


----------



## Restrain (Jan 5, 2016)

We stayed at a small privately owned development in Simpson Bay.  Watch the terms of the exchange though.  Our exchange said waterfront, unit offered was not, we had to pay more, but the timeshare company reimbursed us for the difference.

Rent a car, spend a day in the downtown French side.  Very French, almost like being in France.  We went around to the French side, visited local beaches, enjoyed them.  

And of course, get drinks at the Sunset Bar at the end of the airport runway...and watch the idiots get blown around as the jets take off.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 6, 2016)

JMSH said:


> Just so you know all the Time Share properties are on the Dutch side.



RCI still lists Cottages de Lonvilliers and Nettle Bay Beach Club on the French side.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 7, 2016)

Carnival is usually last 2 weeks of April and the first weekend of May, so it's a great time to go, if you like cultural events like this. Several parades, music stages, great food, etc. We did that for 2 weeks a couple of years ago, which coincided with the highlights, and we had a blast - never ran out of things to do, only ran out of time. Proximity to Philipsburg worked well for us - we were at Belair Beach Club next door to Divi and thought the quiet beachfront location (and sea views from every balcony) were really perfect.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 7, 2016)

We just did a week at Towers at Millet Bay. Check out my review. It is walking distance to nice beach and high end restaurants. Simpson Bay is on beach too but I don't feel the water is as clean due to many boats moored. It is close to many lower end restaurants. It is a more congested area in my opinion. We also now like staying at one place the whole time so we don't lose a day packing up and moving.


----------



## Suesue1738 (Jan 8, 2016)

*We like Belair Beach Club too*

We stayed at Belair, also, and really enjoyed it.  In fact, we are going back there again this summer.  Not fancy, but nice!

Also, if you like Grand Cayman, there is a huge space bank of 1-2 bedrooms for 2017 right now.  We will be there next summer!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 9, 2016)

Suesue1738 said:


> We stayed at Belair, also, and really enjoyed it.  In fact, we are going back there again this summer.  Not fancy, but nice!
> 
> Also, if you like Grand Cayman, there is a huge space bank of 1-2 bedrooms for 2017 right now.  We will be there next summer! ��



Thanks. Will look into it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2016)

How are Diamond Resorts on the Island?


----------



## humsor (Jan 11, 2016)

*Nice, not great resorts, but island is awesome*

Our family did exactly this a few years ago.  We stayed at Belair week one and La vista Beach week two.  I would do the same if I were to do it all over again.  I also think Divi little bay instead of Belair would be fine, and Flamingo instead of La Vista would be good too.  Mullet bay is a bit of a walk to the beach and somewhat isolated.

Little bay has a GREAT beach, that is where Belair and Divi are, but a bit isolated.  I will say, they are only a short drive by car or cab to Philipsburg which has plenty of shopping and food.  The resorts on Simpson bay are nice and have easy access to a bunch of restaurants, but the beach is just ok.  As has been stated previously, timeshares are all on the Dutch side, so you will likely want to find timeshares on the two sides of the Dutch side to get the most variety.


----------



## islandguy (Jan 14, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> How are Diamond Resorts on the Island?



I'm at the Diamond property right now and love it.  Staff, rooms and WiFi great.  Staying this year in a beach side studio at the Flamingo.   This is my go to resort on SXM.   Have stayed in Oyster Bay but that is too far from everything.   I can walk to stores and restrauants.  Plus being on the beach in shade is great.  

Can't say enough about the value of this property.  Made reservations for next year.  It's my Jan get out of the snow retreat.

Island Guy


----------



## Solange1201 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am trying to plan two weeks back to back in Sint Maarten.  I have seen Mullets Bay resort and Simpson Bay resorts available for our timeframe, April / May 2017.  There is also a Hotel unit in Philipsburg.  What area would you suggest we stay and do 2 weeks in 2 different resorts?  I would like gold crown if possible.  I have been watching the availability and there seems to be very little in the caribbean at  all any more.  Thanks


Definate simponbay resort, since most aren't Gold Crown this is the closest you get to quality and great size accommodation, the location is great and center close to all restaurant minutes from town and French side.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 22, 2016)

Dawn Beach is beautiful and very high quality


----------

